# CertainTeed Roofing Updates Exclusive Shingle Applicator's Manual (SAM 10) for Roofin



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

CertainTeed Roofing Updates Exclusive Shingle Applicator's Manual (SAM 10) for Roofing Professionals 
03/21/2011 

VALLEY FORGE, PA -- CertainTeed Corporation is releasing the 10th edition of the Shingle Applicator's Manual (SAM 10), the industry's most comprehensive, fully illustrated roofing installation manual available to roofing professionals. 

SAM 10 features application instructions for all CertainTeed shingle products as well as important guidelines for workmanship. In addition, the manual includes new product lines, such as CedarCrest™ Hip and Ridge Accessory and Highland Slate™, a new shingle that uses revolutionary color blending technology to create the classic look of slate roofing at an affordable value. Contractors can also earn CertainTeed's Master Shingle Applicator status when they pass a test associated with SAM. 
"By offering the industry's most authoritative guide to the proper installation of steep-slope roofing systems, we are ultimately helping roofing contractors succeed," says Jay Butch, senior marketing manager of contractor programs for CertainTeed Roofing. "Roofing contractors can use it as a training tool and reference guide, as well as a sales aid when meeting with homeowners to demonstrate their commitment to quality workmanship."

SAM is published in both English and Spanish, and a companion DVD is available in both languages. To secure a copy, contractors can contact their local CertainTeed territory manager.


----------

